# ThirtySixer



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't even like this junk.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ill give you my address and pay shipping! Whats up with that front fender though? 28" fork? V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

Ladies fork and I don't know where the bolt that holds the fender up in the fork is. It's good enough. I can at least ride it to the dump where they'll give me the scrap value.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll take the horn button!!!$$$


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> I'll take the horn button!!!$$$




Ok good luck!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

The rack and rear fender are already in my scrap heap. I wish my metal guy would come around and leave me my $2.75 so I can get some Hamms this weekend.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll give you $2.00 for the tires if you pay shipping to Winterpeg Canada...( don't fold them, box them..lol.)


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

Make it $2.25 so I can buy a pitcher of LaBatts.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah, what a pile. Except the horn. The rest is total garbage.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah, what a pile. Except the horn. The rest is total garbage.




Sounds like a robot fart. I think that was a one year only thing. Probably cost extra.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 13, 2017)

Boy, I could really use that front fender!
Please let me know if you'd be $elling it.
Chris


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> Boy, I could really use that front fender!
> Please let me know if you'd be $elling it.
> Chris




I'll trade you for a maroon one.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2017)

I know someone who re-purposes the hanging tanks into lunch boxes.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 13, 2017)

What parts are you willing to sell off of this


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 13, 2017)

Probably just the fork


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 13, 2017)

That green metallic paint is PITA to take off!!!


----------



## spoker (Jan 14, 2017)

put em out by the curb and head 2 wallyworld!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 14, 2017)

Were you up by JT again?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 14, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Were you up by JT again?



Not for a while. I've had this project for a long time.  Just started putting it together.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 4, 2017)

Getting slightly less junky. Next up is paint. Brushed barn red or that neat blue color that gets slathered over all old bikes?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 4, 2017)




----------

